# Maintenance of Clinical Skills Program



## safetysOff (13 Oct 2012)

Hey all,

Since MCSP is a pretty important aspect of most medical trades for maintaining and improving one's skills I figured I'd start a thread on it.  Might be a good idea to see how it has been implemented across trades, units, provinces, etc. and what people's opinions and experiences are with it.

Cheers


----------



## Armymedic (13 Oct 2012)

MCSP program has been replaced by the Maintenance of Clinical Readiness Program (MCRP) and is universally applicable to all CF medical personnel throughout the country.


----------



## Adam (13 Oct 2012)

safetysOff,

The deafening silence on this thread says it all.


----------



## MedCorps (13 Oct 2012)

The new MCRP is just rolling out in the past month or so.  Policy and guidance to CO's is rolling out at the same time. 

As such, it might take a little time to get the new program up to speed. I agree that the old MCSP was broken, not realistic and did not reflect the needs of the CFMS clinical community.  It was frustrating and confusing to use. As such, the new program was designed and rolled out with great staff effort and some expense.  

I have not had a chance to do anything more than a cursory review of the document so I cannot comment on nitty-gritty of the content, but on first pass analysis it looks a whole lot better than MSCP. 

The MCRP documents have been circulated to units. They should be available to you via your CoC.  If you cannot find a copy PM me and I will dig up a DWAN link for you / send it to you on the DWAN.  

The reality is that we are expecting clinicians, especially Med Techs, to do a lot more than we ever have. Often far exceeding that of our civilian counterparts, with a fraction of the day-to-day expeirence in most cases.  We need some mechanism in place to ensure clinical readiness. Clinical readiness for war, or lesser operations, and garrison care is a big part of our reason for being. MCRP needs to guide both the clinical experience of the clinicans AND set the conditions (policy, expectation, and finance) to the CoC (who are, more often than not, especially at the higher levels, not clinicians) for this program to occur. 

There is real talk at the HSG HQs, Gp HQ and in the HSO Offr MOS community that CO's may in the very near future be receiving a qualitative / quantitative assessment on their PERs on how well they managed to execute the MCRP for personnel under their command.  We will see how that all turns out and their are somethings that need to be worked out first before that can occur. This is all part of the performance measurements initiative which the Surg Gen speaks about both fondly and frequently.  

MC


----------

